# Turtle Wax



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello,I have one question about the waxes of Turtle wax,is this a good staf or..?Today I look at Turtle wax original hard shell shine wax, the green bottle,enione tried it?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It's not a popular product amongst members on here, not because it's particularly bad, but because there are far better products for similar cost.

Have a look at some of our approved traders' websites for 'all in one', 'cleaner waxes' or 'liquid waxes' :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It allright, but you can do a lot better as said above... for an AIO style product which Turtlewax Original essentially is.

However, Turtle Wax Gloss Guard, a sealant, is well worth a look - hugely durable.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Agreed on the Gloss Guard - I still use this as an alternative to Autoglym's Extra Gloss Protection :thumb:

This is TW Gloss guard on one of my old cars:-


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tonyy said:


> Hello,I have one question about the waxes of Turtle wax,is this a good staf or..?Today I look at Turtle wax original hard shell shine wax, the green bottle,enione tried it?


It's not bad, out of that and car pride hard wax, I would choose the car pride, if you must stick with TW, then I would suggest the Platinum, here is a pic of the results the cleaner wax you are reffering to can do :thumb:




























and










Have fun and follow the instructions on whatever you buy .


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

What car care products are available in Croatia?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

We have eagle one,sonax,farecla,3M,turtle wax,wurth,ma-fra. Don t have meguiars,zaino,*****,dodo juice,pinnacle etc...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

tonyy said:


> We have eagle one,sonax,farecla,3M,turtle wax,wurth,ma-fra. Don t have meguiars,zaino,*****,dodo juice,pinnacle etc...


Hi tony , itried turtle wax ,turltle carnuba , express, emerald turlte wax 
and other and ican say its *rubbish* *crap* after one test i throw to rubbish basket

farecla and 3m top prducts to use on polishing stage
sonax have good wax also the new one samelier p21s wax.

tonyy what about autoglym ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

No autoglym


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tonyy said:


> We have eagle one,sonax,farecla,3M,turtle wax,wurth,ma-fra. Don t have meguiars,zaino,*****,dodo juice,pinnacle etc...


If you have Sonax there, then go for that, depending on which range of product line they have available there, I have to disagree with the other poster that says it is rubbishg crap , and he threw it away after one use, but somehow went on to but 2 more products from the line, sounds like he is just following wives tales, the pictures are there to show you the results from the wax you are reffering to, and it must be said, can put other big name brands to shame :thumb: 
Comparing a high speed polishing process to manual is not a fair comparison and the HS polishing should always win out. The Sonax Extreme wax is very good too, the price has doubled since I got my 1st tin


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes we have here the complete range of sonax product,I tried the extreme range and its very good stuf.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Yes we have here the complete range of sonax product,I tried the extreme range and its very good stuf.


ok tonyy , sonax high quality products sonax clay bar kit ,
try this one sonax car polish "pink liquid polish " very nice iused this one but 
on diffrent name BMW car polish 100% = sonax car polish really work good
speacily in light color.
and use extreme carnuba wax .

dont use products combain polish&wax take separte for best result .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes I have xtreme clay bar kit,and xtreme carnauba wax nr.1 and is fantastic product...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tonyy said:


> Yes I have xtreme clay bar kit,and xtreme carnauba wax nr.1 and is fantastic product...


I have never used any clay bar, but the extreme 1 hard paste wax is very good and if you already have it, stick with that as it is durable, pure and competes easily with the boutique brands that you see mentioned.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd add the new Sonax Pure Carnauba, Turtle Platinum, and check the availability of Turtle Gloss Guard. The latter is not available here in Hungary but a really good product. 

But!

Take a look what's on the shelves of paint shops! I think you will find that manufacturers like 1Z, Menzerna, maybe Scholl Concepts are present in Croatia.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

Do you have AG ? Sonax are good,3M for polish is good...
I live in Cyprus and most of my products are order online e.g. Menzerna,Megs,P21s ...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

No AG,but a few years ago here was a Carlack,Blackfire,1Z and Menzerna,but today no.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bence said:


> What car care products are available in Croatia?


Thanks to the internet and international post I would imagine the choice is limitless:thumb:


----------

